

Writing A Mac OSX USB driver for the 24-core CPU on a thumbstick - skorks
http://wagerlabs.com/writing-a-mac-osx-usb-device-driver-that-impl

======
wagerlabs
Eval kits are available since the whole team was canned and went to Green
Arrays.

FORTHdrive (thumbstick) has a SEAforth chip on it (24 cores). Take a look at
the hearing aid presentation in the files section of the SEAforth Google group
[2] to see what can be done with this chip. Skip directly to p13 if you don't
care about the math.

[1] <http://www.greenarraychips.com/home/news/index.html> [2]
<http://groups.google.com/group/seaforth>

~~~
colomon
Is there a "no longer" missing in that first sentence? Or am I missing
something on the SEAforth / GreenArrays web pages? What I see on the SEAforth
page seems to suggest that FORTHdrive was discontinued last year.... :(

~~~
wagerlabs
-are not- available, mea culpa!

------
Zev
_Did I mention that Mac OSX drivers are written in C++?_

To be nitpicky about an otherwise very good post, IOKit uses a "restricted
subset" of C++, so things like exceptions, multiple inheritance and templates
aren't allowed. Also, IOKit has its own runtime typing system.
[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/DOCUMENTATION/DeviceD...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/DOCUMENTATION/DeviceDrivers/Conceptual/IOKitFundamentals/Features/Features.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP0000012-TPXREF105)

------
wagerlabs
Source code <http://github.com/wagerlabs/seaforth24> and Forth code to talk to
the device
[http://github.com/wagerlabs/seaforth24/blob/master/USBdriveM...](http://github.com/wagerlabs/seaforth24/blob/master/USBdriveMX.f)

------
wagerlabs
Uploaded to Scribd:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/26543064/Preso-HLS>

